# I read this on the net about sexing your p's



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

they said that the female is thicker than the male because it holds the eggs. i don't know if its accurate but just something to share.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

yup its true. You will notice she is eggboud. A nice round belly bulging out on the sides.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

NOt all the time. That's like saying all women are fat, because the have ovaries. I have seen very eliptical reds be the ones that lay eggs... This thicker more round method of sexing can be a guidline, but deffinately not 100% accurate... More alont the lines of 75% accurarate...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I have 3 reds...2 is a breeding pair...two have round belly the other doesn't...thinner than the other two and always guarding the eggs...


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

ONEmike said:


> they said that the female is thicker than the male because it holds the eggs. i don't know if its accurate but just something to share.


 Perhaps I mis understood the question. Are you implying females are always bigger, or during the later stages of the gestation period??? If you are shopping for a new piranha and one is bigger in the belly, it doesn't necessarily mean it is a female with eggs. There are a host of parasitic and infectious conditions that could produce this illusion.

But if you are talking about the later stages of gestation, I would agree that the female will appear more bloated.

But if you are talking about a tank filled with healthy piranhas. The female more round, male more elliptical isn't always an accurate method to determine sex&#8230;


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I feed my reds every 5 days and after a few days of no food and there bellys have gone down i can tell which fish is eggbound. My piranhas are not over weight so its easy to tell if they have eggs.


----------

